# More problems at the airports.



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I received a travel alert today:

"Latest update: Summary – strike action by security guards at Portuguese airports from 13 to 17 May 2017 may cause delays; if you’re travelling during this period, make allowance for the additional time it may take to go through security control and to check-in luggage"

We are actually travelling on 15th having managed to miss the previous similar strikes. I am wondering if anybody was caught up in the previous strikes and has any idea how much extra time we will need. If it makes any difference, our flight is from Lisbon on a Tuesday at 09:05.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Last strike was the first two hours of every shift. 

Portuguese airport security, Union of Aviation Workers and Airports (Sitava), Prosegur and Securitas company workers threaten strike action between May 13 -17th at all Portuguese airports. 
This includes Azores and Madeira May 12th and 13th May when the Pope visits Fatima shrine.
May 13 -17, 2017 union is arranging 24 hour strikes. 
Get to your Portuguese airport at least three hours early. Bring minimum hand luggage to get through customs fast. Stay in close contact with your airline. 
This is an old dispute which has been going on what seems like for years. Hopefully cooler heads will prevail at the last minute and knock sense into them.
Don't expect news out till 24 hours before strike action is to take place.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhán. They timed it perfectly around the Pope's visit and surely that cannot be coincidental.

Thanks for the extra information. Normally we only travel with hand luggage but, as this is a longer break, we have suitcases. It's looking like three hours earlier then. We might as well not go to bed! RyanAir had already brought the flight forward an hour to 09h05; now this. Fortunately we have family who live by the airport so at least we don't have to travel down during the night.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Siobhán. Can I ask where you found that information please? I don't have a problem arriving at the airport 3 hours early so long as the matchsticks work! However, the airline say they know nothing about any strike and, even if it were true, their bag drop will not open any earlier than 2 hours before.

With all the chaos at Stansted this week and the airlines taking off without the passengers, I'm beginning to wonder if we will get away at all. This is one more spoke falling out of an already wobbly wheel.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> We are actually travelling on 15th having managed to miss the previous similar strikes. I am wondering if anybody was caught up in the previous strikes and has any idea how much extra time we will need. If it makes any difference, our flight is from Lisbon on a Tuesday at 09:05.


An even bigger problem in Lisbon airport right now - 

Lisbon airport: Fuelling glitch grounds planes - BBC News


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

They seem to have that one sorted out. Now what about this strike? Somebody must know something by now surely. As Siobhán said, "Don't expect news out till 24 hours before strike action is to take place." As the strike starts at midnight tonight in the Islands, they are leaving it a bit late. I understand that if it is in the national interests, the Government can issue an order banning the strike action but not even a whisper yet.


----------

